# newbabiesandMember! Hello!



## AbleSisters (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello, I'm new to Hedgehog Central and so far have kept a bit on the down-low, just being an overall creeper on the sight.  I'm happy to be here because it is so informative and really want to be a part of the company that people keep here. You all seem sooo nice!

I'm expected two baby girls in about a week and am researching nonstop!

I want them to live the best life they can, so if anyone has anything certainly VITAL to my little babies, please do tell me! I'm going to mention their diets and stuff, and I can almost say some of you will be wary to approve, but I'm keeping the babies in mind!

- They will be living in a plexiglas aquarium (GASPAQUARIUM) and my grandfather and I will be drilling holes into it the keep it well ventilated. I will be cleaning their cage every week (or because there are two babies) every 2-3 days. I'm going to try and litter train them though!
- Right now the breeder has them on a diet of a few Purinas and Royal Canin Kitten 36[?] I will slowly transition their food mix to Royal Canin Kitten and Purina Kitten Chow (GASP) but might replace Royal Canin to something healthier. Their diet will get less fatty as they grow!
- I'm going to clean their poopy wheel and feets every Wednesday or as needed and give them baths and nail clipping once a month or after an especially messy annoint. Or if their nails get too long too quick.
- And uh ... PLAYPEN EVERYDAY!

Since these are my first babies, I'm still a noob and in learning. I've done everything to learn as much and have a copy of the infamous _Hedgehog Primer_ to look at every now and then. Tips and things would be EXTREMELY helpful to me, because even though I have looked at Fatty Liver stories, Superworm legends, the risk of two hedgies together, and et cetera, it is always good to know something as simple as which way to rub the toothbrush against the hedgie while bathing it! (Though, I do know that one! Don't worry!)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to HHC


----------



## AbleSisters (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you for your welcome!


----------

